# Débutant hackintoch a besoin de renseignements !



## Ztonck (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour/soir à tous et à toutes !

Je suis un débutant du hackintoch enfin une personne qui voudrait mettre son ordinateur portable avec ce "logiciel" (je ne sait pas si c'est un logiciel) et je souhaiterais des renseignements afin de savoir si je pouvais déjà mettre hackintoch sur mon ordinateur, le matériel que j'aurais besoin, je voudrais aussi savoir les avantages du hackintoch (quesque je pourrais faire de plus que sur mon pc) mais aussi les inconvénients !

Alors voici les caractéristique de mon pc:

Marque	Sony
Modele: Sony Vaio VPCEB3E1E
Type processeur	Pentium Dual-Core
Processeur	Pentium Dual Core P6100
Mémoire	4 Go
Disque dur	320 Go
Carte graphique	ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470

+ de caractéristiques sur: http://www.fnac.com/Sony-Vaio-VPC-EB3E1E-W-15-5-TFT/a3118517/w-4#ficheDt


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Ztonck (29 Décembre 2011)

Je me sens un petit peu seul, personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------

